# The first leaf



## Neilng (21 d ago)

the first time my budgies tired veggies was when i was eating dinner in the same room as them it was some spinach and rice (it had been 2 or 3 weeks since i got them) and my budgies flew over since they are open cage birds and started munching on my spinach and they eat spinach every day now lol.


----------



## JillBee (8 mo ago)

So cute!!! I swear any time I am eating, Woody, my budgie, thinks he needs to come over and try it!! Of course I only allow him to eat foods that are safe-it’s just so darn funny. Thanks for sharing


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Neilng said:


> the first time my budgies tired veggies was when i was eating dinner in the same room as them it was some spinach and rice (it had been 2 or 3 weeks since i got them) and my budgies flew over since they are open cage birds and started munching on my spinach and they eat spinach every day now lol.


My LoVey is the same way! She seems to live by the rule that if I have it, she wants it. Especially if it's something I put near my face. I can't even use nasal spray for my allergies without her wanting in on the action lol. If I open the drawer to my bedside table, she's there. She tries to pull things out of the draw, as well as clearing the clutter from its surface. Forget nibbling on my potatoes chips. Several times I've thought of how goofy I look hiding under a sheet to eat a snack food 😂! One big advantage is she'll try anything! I put her salad down and pretend to eat it. I do make sure I let her know it's OK for her to try it, as opposed to just pushing her way in. But dang she's just so cute!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Neilng said:


> the first time my budgies tired veggies was when i was eating dinner in the same room as them it was some spinach and rice (it had been 2 or 3 weeks since i got them) and my budgies flew over since they are open cage birds and started munching on my spinach and they eat spinach every day now lol.


Too much spinach is not good, it is high in oxalic acid which binds calcium and blocks the absorption of it in the GI tract and can also be hard on the kidneys. Now that they are eating spinach try sneaking in some other green leafy veggies as well.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Too much spinach is not good, it is high in oxalic acid which binds calcium and blocks the absorption of it in the GI tract and can also be hard on the kidneys. Now that they are eating spinach try sneaking in some other green leafy veggies as well.


I thought of the oxalates too. Ou can Google lists of foods that are high in oxalic acid. To much protein can be hard on the kidney as well.


----------



## Neilng (21 d ago)

Cody said:


> Too much spinach is not good, it is high in oxalic acid which binds calcium and blocks the absorption of it in the GI tract and can also be hard on the kidneys. Now that they are eating spinach try sneaking in some other green leafy veggies as well.


yes i am aware, i put it in there chop where there are countless other veggies to draw their eyes to


----------

